# hitachi m12v2



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Put some time on my new hitachi m12v2 today.I was using a flush trimmer cutting 1/2" furply.Here are my thoughts.This router is very quiet,smooth and powerful.The collets have gotten some poor reviews.I did not have any problems but noted they work differently than some.They are like a milling machine collet,the inner piece has a groove and must be "popped" into the outer piece first,then the cutter inserted then threaded into the spindle and tightened into place.To remove the cutter ,completly remove the collet and the cutter easily came out.
The controls are easy to use and the micro adjust woked nice.The knobs and levers could be more robust.
The router is butt ugly,not an issue as far as I am concerned.What I dislike most is the fact that the power cord comeing out the top makes it imposiable to set the router up on end,so the router must be layed on it's side to change the cutter,somewhat combersome.It is also quite heavy,par for the course.
All in all for the price it think it is good value in a large router,especially as a second or third machine..


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have had the M12V in my router table since early 2003 and it is still going strong. I have never had a bit slip. I have made many many raised panel doors on that router table.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Al, I have the Hitachi 12" compound miter saw and it to is ugly but I love the saw as a workhorse it is great, infact sold my 3 Dewalts and 2 Craftsman after buying this saw... I have not used the router but heard others say it is a workhorse


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I've got the Hitachi Table Saw and an Hitachi Scroll saw, and I think they are both beautiful!! ;o) The table saw, kinda sucks (work wise), but the Scroll saw is awesome. One day will upgrade the table saw, but I think I'll keep the scroll.


----------



## hobbyshop (Jan 3, 2013)

I have the Hitachi and I added a quick change collet and a lift for my router table. That has worked out great. It is rather large and heavy so I leave it on the table and use other routers for other work.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have an M12V, an M12V2, and a M12VC. I love them all but the M12V2 may be the ugliest router ever made. Good thing they work well.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> the M12V2 may be the ugliest router ever made.


You'll not be hearing any arguments from me there, Charles! That said Hitachi has a good reputation for reliability and I was surprised recently to discover that the M12 uses the same profile collets as some of the Bosch range. See here. If that is so all I can conclude about reported collet issues is that the must be some form of RTM failure!

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, the M12VC routers are Hitachi's version of the Bosch 1617 combo kit routers. Very different from the other Hitachi M12 models; I think they should of used a different model number to avoid confusion.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Phil P said:


> You'll not be hearing any arguments from me there, Charles! That said Hitachi has a good reputation for reliability and I was surprised recently to discover that the M12 uses the same profile collets as some of the Bosch range. See here. *If that is so all I can conclude about reported collet issues is that the must be some form of RTM failure!*
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


I know at least one case that is not, but in fairness to the machine--i bought it used and it could be that the 1/2" collet had been damaged at some point (tightened with no bit??). This thread (plus the fact that the Hitachi collets can be bought at a very reasonable price) will inspire me to order new collets this week to give it a fair shake. I'd sure like to get my M12V2 mounted in a table--it's a heck of a machine.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Phil, the M12VC routers are Hitachi's version of the Bosch 1617 combo kit routers. Very different from the other Hitachi M12 models; I think they should of used a different model number to avoid confusion.


Hi Mike

That's (inevitably) the one model you can't get in the EU. The M12V2 and M12VE are however available. What do you reckon the "c" stands for?

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

"Combo kit"


----------

